# Vivaldi: Complete Oboe Concertos



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Enjoy the good find: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=CE3214219DEDEAFF

I suspect these are period instruments. Am I correct?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

They are actually using modern instruments playing in the style of historically informed. Very good though. The oboe gave it away. Baroque oboes have a more vocal quality about it.

Thanks for posting. I was not aware of those recordings. Sounds superb.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> They are actually using modern instruments playing in the style of historically informed. Very good though. The oboe gave it away. Baroque oboes have a more vocal quality about it.
> 
> Thanks for posting. I was not aware of those recordings. Sounds superb.


I appreciate the info. And I'm happy I found these recordings.


----------

